# National Homebrew Day



## Tom (Apr 19, 2010)

OK here is a list of registrated places to brew. I will be making 10-20 gallons or more depending on time and weather. Look here by state.

http://www.store.beertown.org/bigbrew/Bigbrewselect.aspx


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I will go to a local brew pub chain called Iron Hill Brew Pub in Maple Shade NJ.
I hope to brew whats I posted in the first post.


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm brewing on that day, but at home. I plan on making a Kolsch.


----------



## Tom (Apr 30, 2010)

OK for those who are in South Jersey;
Go to Iron Hill Brew Pub in Maple Shade. In the rear lot TOMORROW 5/1/10 there will be Home brewers making BEER. Stop by as long you are over 21 to "taste" some homebrew.
I will be there making/drinking (tasting) BEER


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

I too am brewing at home, I was asked to go to the only registered place in Ct. but they never emailed me back so screw em. They needed equipment to help them out and I had an extra burner, pot, grains, and mash tun and emailed them 3 times as they sent me about 6 emails as a huge multiple reply email, Im probably not even known to them but one of them must have added me their their address book so when he sends out a wise spread email it hits everyone on his list but when I reply no one conatcts back.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Just got done brewing here, Brewed up an APA and finally used my new set up and it did good. Missed my OG by just a little but that was expected due to the new set up. I got 76% brewing efficiency per Beer Smith if I did it right as its also my first time using that and I like it a lot. A few more brews and I hope Ill have my new system nailed down.


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2010)

Just put all the brewing equipment away. I did a 20 gallon batch of a German Ale and a 10 gallon batch of a Heff-Weitzen.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

20 gallon batch!!!!!!!!!!!!! So you basically brewed three beers or do you have a BBL?


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2010)

I have a SS pot that is 25 GALLONS !
Dat sum big POT!
My other is a SS 14 gallon pot Not a keggle


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

That pot must have been $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That pot must have been $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


I've had it close to 10 years. Got it on EBAY. Some guy got it from a oxygen place. This was a BIG CO2 tank, Guess it did not pass hydro. So, he cut it put handles on and made a lid that must b 8-10#
I don't want you to be mad on that YOU didn't get it . Lets say VERY VERY cheap. I'm embarrassed to say..You won't believe it
It was one of those times I didn't need or want it BUT, price was right. Now I use it once a year on HB day and make 20 gallons.
Right next to me was a brand NEW Sabco (sp) system like Smurf's.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Thats more then ill ever brew here as Im the only one drinking beer except when peoplem come over but I always have 3 different beers on tap so if thats not enough then they can go but so BMC! I aint buying that crap thats for sure!


----------



## TheTooth (May 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That pot must have been $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!



Sometimes you find good deals. I bought my 25 gallons kettle from my LHBS for about $125, I think. Not bad for a stainless steel kettle.


----------



## TheTooth (May 5, 2010)

Oh yeah... my Kolsch brew went great. 9 gallons in the fermentation fridge fermenting away now. It was a fun because I was using my new equipment. I finally got my pump setup and I hooked up a natural gas burner. No more propane runs for me... or running out and swapping tanks in the middle of a boil!


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2010)

Here is a video from National Homebrew Day where I brewed 30 gallons
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utH4y1S0Qc0&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utH4y1S0Qc0&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
Only problem I'm not in it 
Ops @ 4second mark you see me stiring


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2010)

Thats you with the gray shirt on? Cool vid, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2010)

YEP! me stirring my 25 gallon SS pot


----------

